# Folding & Storing Your Clothing



## PNWLifestyle (May 9, 2017)

What do you all do for folding/storing your garments? Whats your process from freshly printed and boxed garments to folding/bagging/storing? 

I'm having trouble keeping my freshly printed tees/sweaters non-wrinkled until they go out to customers, any suggestions/tips? Do you iron them before they go out? 

What do you use to store them as far as shelving? Any good buys/links you can direct me to (i know URL not allowed but if you can list a name/brand name on amazon I can search them out myself). 

Thanks!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Get yourself some good heavy clear celluloid bags the correct size, and a piece of cardboard, practice folding the shirt nicely to fit in the bag using the cardboard as a template with the print outermost and then to stop them slumping in a carrier fold them in half once presented


----------

